# New Puppy - Shampoo Recommendations?



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Hello everyone – I signed up for the forum about two days ago but I think I spend almost every minute of day reading (and love all pretty pix dogs/puppies). I’m learning so much!!! Especially, about the grooming processing. I’m getting my new-puppy “Canela” this weekend.  I’m trying to get everything she will need. 

My question: Do I need to buy a certain shampoo for a puppy or is the adult version good enough, does it really matter? I don’t want to ruin her hair. There are soooo many products out there, any recommendations? 

OBTW after reading a few posts and recommendations - am debating between the Buddy Belt Harness and the Susan Lanci Simplicity Ultra Suede Step-In Dog Harness. Again, I don’t want to ruin her coat. 

I really do LOVE how everyone comments and makes suggestions on the forums.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome to the forum, i swear by the "Easy Walk Harness" Petite $29.00 at Petco easy to fit, easy to use, stops leash pulling quickly and comfortably and trains dog to walk at your side,i love it. *


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't recall there being specific shampoos for puppies. If you go to the pet store, read the label - it should say if it is not recommended for puppies under a certain age, I would think. When they are puppies, it didn't matter as much which shampoo I used on mine. Now that they are older, with different hair, there definitely are some that I like better than others. And if you have searched through any of the grooming threads pertaining to different shampoos, you will find a wide range of preferences by forum members!  It has been finding a conditioner that works well with each of my guys' hair type that has been the most difficult.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper is almost 5 months old (wow did I just say that?). Up until this last bath I used what the breeder recommended to me, because she knows her puppies and her coats, which was Herbal Essence Hello Hydration (yes, the human kind). Lately he's been a "go outside and play in the dirt" kind of dog, so I bought a whitening shampoo and a good conditioner. What I wanted to buy wasn't available locally, so I got something else, which I LOVE (except for the scent of the conditioner, lol)!

So, a good place to start would be to ask your breeder. He/she should know what has always worked well for their puppies' coats. Many of them have probably literally tried every brand out there and have a go-to favorite that they find works for their puppies. Next, if you want to switch, it's just a matter of trial and error until you find a combo you like. I'm pretty sure it doesn't really matter if you use adult or puppy shampoo, as long as there aren't harsh chemicals (some whitening ones have bleach, I've read, YUCK). That said there are "puppy" versions out there. Biogroom makes a "Fluffy Puppy" one, for instance, though I never tried it ever, just giving an example. 

Keep in mind that you may find products that look appealing online, or you've heard some of us use, but it's also going to depend on if you're ok ordering it or if you need it right away. I found that local supply is pretty hit and miss around here. I was looking for something particular on Friday that I never did find around here.  I needed it that day or I would have just ordered it. 

Sorry for the long winded post. Hope this helps.


----------



## J and Paul Anka (May 6, 2012)

I honestly really like Mane and Tail. I used it on my white horse and it really made him glow! I use it on Paul Anka now and I think it does a really nice job for now. I also ordered some things off the Pure Paws line. I love that but I won't really use it until he gets into his full coat. The Pure Paws is pretty expensive though. I also like an oatmeal conditioner, it really makes him soft! From what I understand you can stay pretty generic until they get through their blow coat as long as you brush regularly etc... That is what I am finding with Paul at least!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I swear by #1 All Systems Botanical Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

J and Paul Anka said:


> I honestly really like Mane and Tail. I used it on my white horse and it really made him glow! I use it on Paul Anka now and I think it does a really nice job for now. I also ordered some things off the Pure Paws line. I love that but I won't really use it until he gets into his full coat. The Pure Paws is pretty expensive though. I also like an oatmeal conditioner, it really makes him soft! From what I understand you can stay pretty generic until they get through their blow coat as long as you brush regularly etc... That is what I am finding with Paul at least!


The Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructive shampoo is my favorite shampoo at this time - for both my guys. I don't have the conditioner that goes with it, but I like my human ISO Hydra condition, especially for Augie. Have the Pure Paws H20 shampoo and cond - thought the conditioner was kind of heavy, but I am going to try it again on Finn as his hair got really dry when I boarded him. They had to bathe him twice and I don't know what they used on him, but his hair is very dry right now, where it was NOT before. He is blowing coat, so he was not easy to care for.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I'm to late because by now you have your new baby home! I did use a puppy shampoo that is probably similar to a human baby shampoo. Havanese have hair similar to a humans hair and you can really use a human baby shampoo if you want. That way it doesn't hurt if it gets in there eyes. I think my first shampoo was just from pet smart and was made by top paw. I remember buying one that smelled like Vanilla and honey. I probably still have some maybe I'll try it on the sisters for there next bath.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

BFranks, Welcome to the forum. Your Canela is a beauty and the name fits her very well. Canela is a very VERY popular name in Cuba for Tan/brownish dogs.

Leash wise, I can't recommend anything for a pup since my guys did not use one when they were small. I have a fenced in yard and when I took them out, I never put them down on the floor.

Shampoo, You don't have to get one specific for pupppies, but I would recommend you get a good shampoo. There are many brands, the ones I have tried and liked are:

Spa Lavish (not the Spa shampoo from Petco)
Chris Christensen (Spectrum 10) - Love this one
Coat Handler (love this one)
Bio Groom (just purchased it, but haven't tried it yet).

Good luck with your pup and make sure to post tons of pics, you know how much we love those!!!


----------

